# Newborn Kid Did Not Receive Colostrium



## reneerising (Mar 21, 2021)

Have newborn 5 days old. Mom rejected. Curved Foot. Gave Kid Goat Powder Colostrium from Tractor Supply. Was walking and talking then about 3 days later not. Went downhill. Dehydrated. Took to Vet. Gave fluids, 50% Dextrose 50%, Vit B Injectable, Nuflor, Bo-Se. Vet said Kid has issue maintaining Glucose level when no IV. Tube with milk, then water every hour. Kid goes downhill sometime later. 

Yesterday, I tubed with water and milk but switched to goat electrolytes with 55% dextrose. Gabriel still not so great. He would stretch and lean head back. One person told me try Bovi Sera. I did later and gave Fort Vit B Compl3x Injectable. A little later he walked. But then went down. Just labored breathing and sometimes cry out.

This morning tubed with milk and goat electrolytes. Then gave Fort Vit B Complex and Pennicillin Injection. Selen and Vit E Gel, Probios Plus mixed in with electrolytes. He became more aware in eyes and they blinked and he grinded teeth. Not sucking. Breathing not as labored. He is floppy. He seems to be a fighter. May still pass.  But I found something about SubQ Lactated Ringers you do at home. Has no Dextrose. Saw Dextrose sold separetly but some in Goat Electrolytes at 55%. I could not find CD Antotoxin, nor have any BoSe nor Nuflor nor anything for gut pain. 

I saw where some used subq lactated ringers for dogs and cats with kidney issues etc. Like 3 times a day.

Any recommendations? Anyone have similar issue with newborn Kid? Anyone use Lactated ringers? Anyone familiar with Glucose issue?
In Maryland.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't  have any helpful  advice for you, but it sounds like you are doing your best....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm not a goatie, we have sheep. But newborns usually follow the same pattern. It is hard, but mom may have sensed that something wasn't right about this little one, thus her rejection. Sometimes, no matter what we do, they just don't make it. I know that heartache, so don't think that I am sounding harsh, it's just experience talking. 

If you have a doe reject her newborn, tie her up and milk out her colostrum. You may have a fight on your hands, but her colostrum will be better than any that you go buy. If you can get enough, freeze it in a zip lock baggie for the next time. This does you no good now, but might help for next time.

I know nothing about SubQ Lactated Ringers, so can't help you there. It sounds like you have pulled out all the stops for this little one and are doing all you can think of. I am truly sorry for you and this little one and I hope he makes it.


----------



## reneerising (Mar 21, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I'm not a goatie, we have sheep. But newborns usually follow the same pattern. It is hard, but mom may have sensed that something wasn't right about this little one, thus her rejection. Sometimes, no matter what we do, they just don't make it. I know that heartache, so don't think that I am sounding harsh, it's just experience talking.
> 
> If you have a doe reject her newborn, tie her up and milk out her colostrum. You may have a fight on your hands, but her colostrum will be better than any that you go buy. If you can get enough, freeze it in a zip lock baggie for the next time. This does you no good now, but might help for next time.
> 
> I know nothing about SubQ Lactated Ringers, so can't help you there. It sounds like you have pulled out all the stops for this little one and are doing all you can think of. I am truly sorry for you and this little one and I hope he makes it.


Hello Baymule
My goats had never been milked. I tried to milk her days later but nothing. Another goat owner provuded me with fresh and frozen goat milk. I will definitely tie up the mother the next time.

Each time I go back to Gabriel I think he will have passed...but he hasnt.  He has made little improvements this morning than last nite. He now moves his nose more and his tongue. 

Gabriel seems to be trying to hang in there. I dont know. This may sound weird but he wont let go. I dont know.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

Not weird, we all want the best for our animals and this little guy is fighting to stay in the game. Gotta help him, if he is trying that hard. I get it. I’ve sat up at night with dying lambs, holding and cuddling them so that they wouldn’t die alone in a cold barn. Then cry, wrap them in a towel until morning. Dig their grave, cry some more and my husband say a prayer over them.

You are doing all you can. Sometimes it’s just not enough, sometimes miracles happen. You just have to let it play out.


----------



## reneerising (Mar 21, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Not weird, we all want the best for our animals and this little guy is fighting to stay in the game. Gotta help him, if he is trying that hard. I get it. I’ve sat up at night with dying lambs, holding and cuddling them so that they wouldn’t die alone in a cold barn. Then cry, wrap them in a towel until morning. Dig their grave, cry some more and my husband say a prayer over them.
> 
> You are doing all you can. Sometimes it’s just not enough, sometimes miracles happen. You just have to let it play out.


Baymule
Understood.
I was told originally to put honey on gums or under tongue for boost.  It worked then didnt. I just decided to warm some honey and place in his electrolites.
I gave Fortified B Complex but read that in his situation best to have Vit b12 injection and Vit B1. Saw online an Oral B12 maybe at Tractor Supply but dont know how much to give him.
Also I have Vit B1 and B12 for humans. Mshed in past for sick adult goat. The B12 mg are high and thinking if i mash them and portion tgem out to give him but dont know what dosage. Not sure if Vit B12 comes in lesser mg. About to go to store. Just decided no milk jus electrolytes to work on boosting his energy to get him interested in food and holding his head up. 

Anyone out there what are your thoughts?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

@rachels.haven 
@Ridgetop 
@Mini Horses


----------



## reneerising (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi Baymule,
I am unfamiliar with social networking and it seems you provided me twitter accounts.  Do you so happen to have websites?  Thanks again.


Baymule said:


> @rachels.haven
> @Ridgetop
> @Mini Horses


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 22, 2021)

How is his temperature? Also I have never had much luck with the replacer milk i just use store bought cow milk. Some of them don't like the taste of the replacer and also can  cause scouring and dehydration  i would be careful of that as well.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2021)

reneerising said:


> Hi Baymule,
> I am unfamiliar with social networking and it seems you provided me twitter accounts.  Do you so happen to have websites?  Thanks again.


I don’t have a Twitter account. That is how we call other members here to a post. Those three people know WAY more than I do!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 22, 2021)

I'd say you are doing all you can.  How are you feeding the milk or fluids?  Tubing still?  How much are you giving and how often?  This kid should be nursing at about 4 oz per feeding by this age, at least 4x a day.  Of course, since he isn't progressing as one in normal circumstances, maybe a little less.  The honey is to keep blood sugar levels up.  With no milk, proteins are missing.  That's ok for a day or two but, needed now.  You can crush and liquify the B pills in warm water.  Give dose based on human child  consumption....too much and it will pee out.  You can get liquid B complex at WalMart if close.  Nutridrench...have that?  


I'm thinking it needs milk...for developing and strength.  Use full fat, and half tsp honey...good calories.  Start couple ounces.   Hour later, couple ounces water.   If no problems, in hr, more milk.   If tolerated, increase volume, extend time.   You will be slowly checking reaction, while establishing a better schedule and volume.

two things...as Bay says, we give our heart and sometimes it just isn't meant to be and  Sometimes a miracle happens.   I truly commend your efforts.    Next....sure hope you are home 24/7 with the time this takes!     


I have had animals that went thru desperate things and made it!  Had my share who didn't.   But at some point it becomes a "what do I have to lose" thing....when my vet says, this could end it, well NOT doing it is certain is my reply.  Let's do it.

Hoping things improve.  You've sure given all you could to try.


----------



## caprines.n.me (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm new here, but totally agree with the above post.  Babies need milk.  Electrolytes would be indicated for a baby with diarrhea.  Nothing wrong with mixing a little with his milk.   A selenium paste might give him a little boost also.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @caprines.n.me glad to have you here with us. Why don't you head over to the new members section and introduce yourself? Tell us a little about yourself and your animals. Would you please put your general location in your avatar? it's nice to see where people are located. We like pictures too! LOL


----------



## reneerising (Mar 23, 2021)

Hellö JesusFreak101
Gabriel's temp was 100 yesterday. This morning it was 99 then 98. I read about raising temp so i put him in bag in tub of warm water. Temp went to 100 range. I then had thout to use my blow dryer. The kind you sit under. I bundled him up and positioned it over his mid section it worked. Temp went to 101 range.  However i dont know how to keep temp up.  Any ideas or meds?  

He was sprity and looking and kicking today. Even said something after temp raised.

Anyone familiar with Bovi Sera for newborn goat? I gave it once over weekend and short while later he walked.  Is it an annual vacc or can you give as needed or daily for 5 days, etc. It arrived today.  I saw today that some people give to all their newborns but did not say how much. Said good for week or rejected goat.


Jesusfreak101 said:


> it to all their newborns but it didi not How is his temperature? Also I have never had much luck with the replacer milk i just use store bought cow milk. Some of them don't like the taste of the replacer and also can  cause scouring and dehydration  i would be careful of that as well.


----------



## reneerising (Mar 23, 2021)

caprines.n.me said:


> I'm new here, but totally agree with the above post.  Babies need milk.  Electrolytes would be indicated for a baby with diarrhea.  Nothing wrong with mixing a little with his milk.   A selenium paste might give him a little boost also.


He is getting fresh goat milk from another goat owner. He gets goat electrolytes with dextrose. He has glucose issue. He urinates and poops. No diarrhea. I gave selenium and vit e paste over weekend. Said too much selenium not good. I have given him fort vitam b complex injection.


----------



## reneerising (Mar 23, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> I'd say you are doing all you can.  How are you feeding the milk or fluids?  Tubing still?  How much are you giving and how often?  This kid should be nursing at about 4 oz per feeding by this age, at least 4x a day.  Of course, since he isn't progressing as one in normal circumstances, maybe a little less.  The honey is to keep blood sugar levels up.  With no milk, proteins are missing.  That's ok for a day or two but, needed now.  You can crush and liquify the B pills in warm water.  Give dose based on human child  consumption....too much and it will pee out.  You can get liquid B complex at WalMart if close.  Nutridrench...have that?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it needs milk...for developing and strength.  Use full fat, and half tsp honey...good calories.  Start couple ounces.   Hour later, couple ounces water.   If no problems, in hr, more milk.   If tolerated, increase volume, extend time.   You will be slowly checking reaction, while establishing a better schedule and volume.
> ...


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 23, 2021)

Put a dog sweater on him.  Or an old sweatshirt sleeve cut to work.  Helps him regulate, hold temp.   Keeps him warmer.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 23, 2021)

Is there away to get ahold of colostrum if so i know its abit late but it might still help some. Makr sure before you feed him his body temp is up so he can digest the food correctly. I would give probiotics, and selenium.


----------



## reneerising (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello Mini Horses
Gabriel gets fresh and frozen goat milk I purchased from another goat owner.
He was tubing today but before i had to work his temp was up and he was alert and


Baymule said:


> Not weird, we all want the best for our animals and this little guy is fighting to stay in the game. Gotta help him, if he is trying that hard. I get it. I’ve sat up at night with dying lambs, holding and cuddling them so that they wouldn’t die alone in a cold barn. Then cry, wrap them in a towel until morning. Dig their grave, cry some more and my husband say a prayer over them.
> 
> You are doing all you can. Sometimes it’s just not enough, sometimes miracles happen. You just have to let it play out.


Yeah...this is Wednesday morning...8:15 am.
-Gabriel is still here. His temp on Tuesday morning was in the 98 degree range in the morning.  I went online to research how to raise his temp. It said to put him in tub of warm water inside a bag for 20 mins, retake temp until it gets to normal range.  He and I got in tub, him in his bag with water to shoulders. His temp raised. When it got in 100 range, I noticed something in bathroom.  My hair dryer. the kind you sit under. I laid Gabriel on his blanket and turned it on medium.  He had on his pamper and onesie.  I turned him over and let heat get to opposite as well. We got into the 101 range.  He said something right afterwards.  However, he still is not doing so great.  His temp drops still.  It was in 99 range.  He did receive a Fort Vita B Complex Inj on today.
-Last nite, I gave him Bovi-Sera injection and LA-200.  
-This Wednesday morning, he was not so great.  I took his temp and it was 102.4.  I was shocked.  He was floppy. Maybe just sleepy I dont know.  I gave him his fluids.  Alternating Milk and Goat Electrolytes every 30 mins at 9cc/tube feeding.  Added a little Karo Syrup to Electrolytes. Little Baking Soda in Electrolytes.  Decided to crush B1 and B12 and place in his milk.  This was about 7 am-ish.  About 8:00 am, Gabriel was wide awake for his feeding and looking alert. Moving his legs. He leaned his head backwards after holding it up and tilting it around.  Glad he could hold it up.  Glad to see him alert. I really think the crushed B1 and B12 did that.  

>Crushed Vit B1 and B12.  He had about 7 am. How often per day should I give it to him?
>Something kept his temp up. Maybe Bovi Sera or the LA-200.  His temp was not staying up before these two injections.  Will give Bovi again 1xday for 3 days.  Will give LA-200 again 1xday for 5 days.
>Need his glucose up more.  Electrolytes have 50% Dextrose. Any suggestions? Please let me know dosage and how often for your suggestion.
>Curving neck backwards.  It is forward then tilts to side then backwards. There is something about that.  But what?  Any thoughts?  LET'S FIGURE THIS OUT!!!
>Had walked early on but not since weekend.  Not walking.
>Don't feel much muscle mass or meat...even with feedings.  Missing something!!! Maybe due to tube vs mouth feeding?
>Want to take him back to Vet to see if they will place him back on fluids so I can get a prescrip for Lactating Ringers.  I will text and call the first Vet that saw him on Friday to discuss getting the Lactating Ringers prescrip. How does she feel about that.  I think if I can put him on the Ringers for several days, at 3xday (I saw pet owners do this with cats and dogs online), for 5 days or so, then that may give him the chance for new energy and sucking.

*SLIGHT UPDATE:  Wednesday, 9:45 am, March 24, 2021*
*Still Alert.
*Moving Legs.
*Moving Head from side to side and front and leaning it backward.
*Some Energy.
*Responds with eye movement when i say his name.
*GUESS WHAT???:  Since he is so alert, I decided to switch to bottle.  GABRIEL DRANK BY MOUTH!!!  Will try to feed by mouth ALL DAY if I can keep his energy up.  He is being held instead of in his basket or on the floor ...to simply fall asleep.

Baymule, he is still fighting to stay in the game.  I hear you when you say you held them and cried.  I did that with Gabriel thinking that he wasn't going to make it because he looks bad.  I think it is may just be my inexperience.  I am seeming to figure things out but...late.

Attaching some pics...


----------



## reneerising (Mar 24, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I don’t have a Twitter account. That is how we call other members here to a post. Those three people know WAY more than I do!


Noted Baymule.  I will reach out to them.  Thanks.


----------



## reneerising (Mar 24, 2021)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Is there away to get ahold of colostrum if so i know its abit late but it might still help some. Makr sure before you feed him his body temp is up so he can digest the food correctly. I would give probiotics, and selenium.


I dont know who would have colostrum.  May be other goat farmers that may sell milk.  I will reach out.  I was trying to get hold of the C&D Antitoxin.  Are you familiar with it....if no colostrum anywhere?  

I posted pics and an update a few moments ago.  Take a look.

Thanks much.


----------



## reneerising (Mar 24, 2021)

reneerising said:


> I dont know who would have colostrum.  May be other goat farmers that may sell milk.  I will reach out.  I was trying to get hold of the C&D Antitoxin.  Are you familiar with it....if no colostrum anywhere?
> 
> I posted pics and an update a few moments ago.  Take a look.
> 
> Thanks much.


I just saw an ad:
Goat Milk Colostrum Supplies the Body with Immune Factors and Is Easily Tolerated by Most. Our 24 hour Colostrum Comes from Our Small, Family Farm in Washington State. Highlights: A Small & Family-Run Farm, Serving Since 1928.

Some farms sell it via internet.  I will see who has some nearby in Maryland or Virginia near Wash DC.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm in VA .... What area are you.   Here, near Va Beach.   About 3 hrs fm DC. 

Colostrum is BEST absorbed in first 24 hrs of life.   But, won't hurt.  The taste is different, milk is thicker.   I have some frozen milk 36 hrs post kidding...still heavy stuff, still some colostrum in it.   Have 2 pints, these were vaccinated does.  It's yours if you want it.  


My current 6 does in milk are nursing kids, so past colostrum stages.   But I have a few does due to kid before long, so can freeze more then for any later needs.   Time to resupply my stash anyway.


----------

